# ubuntus firefox löschen.



## RaggaMuffin (19. Dezember 2009)

*ubuntus firefox löschen.*

hallo leute

ich nutze auf mein notebook ubuntu ...
und jetzt ist das so das ich das notebook für eine zeitlang weggeben mus.

davor möchte ich aber alles an firefox informationen vernichten.

wie mach ich das am besten...firefox komplet deinstallieren... würden dan aber noch irgendwelche informationnen hängen bleiben. (favoriten..chronic..passwörter..die googel suchen usw)


----------



## aurionkratos (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*

Dann lösch doch die ganzen Informationen einfach direkt aus dem Firefox.

Oder leg für den anderen User einen neuen Benutzer an, dann sind seine Einstellungen, etc komplett von deinen getrennt.

Falls es dir immernoch nichts ist:

```
apt-get purge firefox
```
sollte reichen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Dann lösch doch die ganzen Informationen einfach direkt aus dem Firefox.
> 
> lieber wäre es mir komplet wegzuhauen...
> 
> ...



hey das letztere hört sich gut an


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*

Wie wäre es mit folgenden:

```
rm -rf ./.mozilla
```
Das löscht die Einstellungen von außerhalb des Firefox. Und zwar komplet, inklusive Plugins, etc. Es wird halt das Verzeichnis mit den Config-Einstellungen vernichtet, im Firefox alles zu löschen sollte aber reichen, wenn es dir um private Daten geht.

Nur Firefox zu löschen bringt allerdings nichts: Das behält die Einstellungen bei.


----------



## aurionkratos (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*

EDIT: Natürlich ist das removen die bessere Variante - nicht nachgedacht :/


----------



## RaggaMuffin (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*

danke für die schnelle hilfe leute


----------



## k-b (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*

Mit *purge* machst du noch nix weg. Du musst das Profil (den Ordner .mozilla) im Homeverzeichnis löschen


----------



## Bauer87 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*

Mein Befehl macht das. Klicken geht natürlich auch, aber das ist uncool. ;P


----------



## seiLaut (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*

@aurionkratos und k-b: Warum nicht einfach 
	
	



```
apt-get remove firefox
```
?
Also was wäre der Unterschied?


----------



## k-b (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*

DAs entfernt nur das Programm, aber die Einstellungsdateien unter deinem Benutzer bleiben dann. Bei einer erneuten Installation kbrauchst du dann nix mehr einstellen


----------



## seiLaut (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*

Ups, da fehlt was in meiner Frage. 
Ich wollte den Unterschied zwischen purge und remove wissen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*

wollt nur nochmal danke für eure hilfe sagen...
die firefox informationen sind so gut wie weg das notebook übrigens auch.

mein thread darf beendet werden.


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*

Purge löscht nur die systemweiten Konfigurationen (z.B. in /etc/ ). Benutzereinstellungen bleiben in jedem Fall erhalten, wenn man apt nutzt.


----------



## KempA (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ubuntus firefox löschen.*

drück im direfox einfach auf "extras", dann "auf neueste chronik löschen" und da wählst du einfach alles aus und drückst jetzt "löschen"... und schon ist alles weg


----------

